# Ryanair Cancelled flight refund



## bullworth (10 Feb 2009)

My flight to Eindhoven was cancelled on friday so I booked an expensive flight to Holland with Aer Lingus instead and got on board. I used my already booked return flight with Ryanair to fly home.
When I login to the online ticket management system with Ryanair , I cant see how to obtain a refund for my cancelled flight into Holland. The flights cost only 30 euro but surely they owe me the 15 euro it cost for the flight there ? How can I obtain a refund or use that credit to buy a new flight ?
I am reluctant to spend money on thr Ryanair premium phone line. When I login to the console at the ryanair site to change my unused outward flight, it wont' even let me pick a new date in the future as it says any new outward flight is past the date of the return flight .  Plus I dont see a mechanism in there for obtaining a refund. Why dont they refund me automatically since it is their fault ?  Any advice about what to do ?


----------



## thedaras (10 Feb 2009)

Seriously..dont book ryanair again..that would be my advice.
Or try emailing them,or looking in the FAQ section?


----------



## bullworth (10 Feb 2009)

I booked the original flight because it was cheap. 30 euro return.

I can't find any email address for Ryanair. I refuse to pay  a premium phone rate to discuss a flight which they are responsible for cancelling.


----------



## Thedoc (10 Feb 2009)

Bullworth,
I've had a similar problem with a flight I cancelled back in November as a result of my flight times been changed.  I called the Dublin number below in December about it and I'm still waiting on a refund. The person I spoke to was very helpful and assured me that I would get my refund. You may wait a couple of months before the refund is processed.

The Dublin contact number is (01) 2480856

Hope this is of some help


----------



## mcaul (10 Feb 2009)

?

here's the web form for refunds. I applied last Thursdday for refund of cancelled Birmingham flights and refund went through yesterday.

I not their greatest fan, but when a flight is cancelled they process full refunds very quickly without any service fees.


----------



## bullworth (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks mcaul , I can try that form.

However I have identified an inward flight to Dublin which is 15 euro  I would like to get. I already have the outward flight with Aer Lingus. So I need this cheap return flight with Ryanair.
However the problem is that the Ryanair console wont let me use my credit to book this flight. My credit should cover it exactly. It is tying the return flight which I have taken already with the outward cancelled flight  date. So it complains whenever I try to choose a date which is past the date of the return flight meaning every date is impossible. 
Any advice about this ?


----------



## jamieb (13 Feb 2009)

Hi 
I worked there for 9 years and I know what you are saying.  We would have a lot of people call who could not use the link etc.  if it is jus not letting you change your flight or get refund, you will have to call and one of the agents wll have it done for you within 30 seconds.  You can have pretty much what you like because your flight has been cancelled even if your fare was 10 e and the new date and fare are 300 euro you can have this one.  It does not have to be the same fare at all

I suggest you look at the website and read the special needs number , they  are not premium and you will get through to the same agents.  That was always the case and these agents will be able to change it for you, plus it should be a regular land line.


----------



## bacchus (13 Feb 2009)

jamieb said:


> You can have pretty much what you like because your flight has been cancelled even if your fare was 10 e and the new date and fare are 300 euro you can have this one.



Are you saying the OP can get a refund/compensation from Ryanair to the value of the Aer Lingus fare he had to pay ?


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2009)

I think he means they can change to any flight they want regardless of cost.  They once cancelled a flight time on me and I was able to book the next flight that suited me and no cost came into it - over the telephone only.  It's easier to get through to Ryanair if you hit the telephone buttons that are to book a flight rather than the complaint problems numbers.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (13 Feb 2009)

I purchased flights to Salzburg *two *days ago. I have received confirmation of these flights.  When Ryanair made the announcement yesterday of cutbacks in its flight schedules out of Dublin I went back in to the Salzburg section only to see that there are no more flights more or less from the end of April.
I have received no email to say that they are cutting back on this route or cancelling the flights and there has been no announcement.
As I speak a deposit for accommodation is making its way to an Austrian bank.
Does anyone know what is happening to the Salzburg route after April?


----------



## jamieb (13 Feb 2009)

Were the flights already there for beyond April or had you never checked.  That route is not listed as being reduced.  Only Manchester Leeds and Barcelona.  Often certain routes are not loaded until quite late for different reasons.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (13 Feb 2009)

Yup!. They were there for April, May, June, July. I didn't go any further than that. I purchased them for June with lots of choice......now they seem to have disappeared.


----------



## mcaul (13 Feb 2009)

My own opinion is that people are finally sick & tired of the way the treat their customers. 

They are absolutely fine if you have a simple journey from a to b without luggage, but this overly strict rule about handbags (extra €30 carraige if not your single piece of hand baggage), another €30 for your airport shopping / duty free bag, money for checking in, money for getting on first, money for carrying your abg (gone up again), money for the privilidge of paying for your flight,  €3 for a tiny can of coke on board, €3 for a bar of chocolate.

Aerlingus have started going down a similar route but not near as bad as ryanair. 

Whilst at the end of the day, the overall price may not be crazy high, you simply get a feeling that you've been robbed.

So for me Ryanair is my choice only if no other choice is available.


----------



## Murt10 (13 Feb 2009)

Why was your flight cancelled. You may be entitled to compensation under EU regulatons which Ryanair fought tooth and nail to stop. 

Have a look at this crowd and see if they think you should be compensated. Let them process the claim and keep 27% of whatever they get. Trying to get anything out of Ryanair is like trying to wrestle treacle and I'm sure they will put every obstacle in your way.




Murt


----------



## bullworth (16 Feb 2009)

My flight was cancelled apparently due to bad weather. This was days after the worst of the snow last week.  The baffling thing is I didnt see any snow on the way to the airport and also in Holland at the time there was no snow. I filled in the refund form linked above but would have much rather used that credit for a different flight. I cant put a value on the time I lost due to hours of extended travel time but the flight cancellation cost me roughly 250 euro for the new Aer Lingus flight plus train ticket costs as I ended up booking a flight to Dusseldorf and travelling from there to Holland.
Furthermore, Ryanair didnt' even text me to inform me about this flight being cancelled until roughly 30 minutes after the departure time. I didnt' discover it was cancelled until I had gotten past security  and was on my way to the departure gate. Am I entitled to any compensation at all for this inconvenience ?


----------



## bullworth (16 Feb 2009)

Murt10 said:


> Why was your flight cancelled. You may be entitled to compensation under EU regulatons which Ryanair fought tooth and nail to stop.
> 
> Have a look at this crowd and see if they think you should be compensated. Let them process the claim and keep 27% of whatever they get. Trying to get anything out of Ryanair is like trying to wrestle treacle and I'm sure they will put every obstacle in your way.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that . I just lodged a claim with those guys and will see what they say.


----------



## WaterWater (17 Feb 2009)

Ryanair have just cancelled my flights today. They say that they will automatically refund me my flight costs. Apparently the flights were cancelled last week but they took 5 days to send me a notification. In the meantime I have paid a deposit on accommodation.  Am I entitled to claim this back from Ryanair if the hotel refuses to refund me?
I will be thinking long and hard about doing any further business with them to the less used airports/destinations.


----------



## bullworth (12 Apr 2009)

So far euclaim has been sent 2 legally worded letters to Ryanair on my behalf but Ryanair has ignored it. I'm still waiting.


----------



## bullworth (13 Jul 2009)

Just keeping you up to date.

Euclaim have informed me that Ryanair have ignored their many letters therefore they have sent me a document. Once I sign it and return it to them , Euclaim will forward the case to  an Irish based solicitor who will take the case to the courts on my behalf at no cost to myself.


----------



## roker (13 Jul 2009)

See my post on flight cancellations under Travel


----------



## banbha (27 Jul 2009)

I had an interesting call from a friend flying from london to cork a few months ago. He asked how bad the snow was as he had been told that the reason his flight to cork was cancelled was due to  bad weather.... I described the blue skys i could see outside the window. The gatwick - cork flight was the only flight not to leave gatwick and arrive in cork, however ryanair felt able to blame the cancellation on 'bad weather'. how can this be legal?
It is time that people were refunded automatically to their credit cards in the case of cancelled flights. Leaving it to the airlines (particularly certain budget ones) is an excercise in pointlessness.


----------



## annet (29 Jul 2009)

I would strongly suggest that if Ryanair are ignoring your letters requesting a refund - you tell them that you are lodging a claim against Ryanair through the small claims court.  As your flight was cancelled you were entitled to a full refund or re-routing under Regulation (EC) No. 261/2004.  The exact regulation and its details of the articles can be obtained from the Commission for Aviation Regulations website.  The relevant articles that you need is Article 5 and Article 8.  Also Article 14 comes into play as did Ryanair at time of cancelling inform you with a written document of your rights under the Regulation. Send Ryanair a final letter giving them 5 working days notice for full refund and detailing their non-compliance with the articles of the Regulation.  To take a case through the small claims process is 15 euros - and you  dont need a solicitor.  You will need the company name of Ryanair and this together with their company registration number can be got from the Company Registrations Office online www.cro.ie.  If you need any further help get in touch.  Good luck.


----------



## banbha (29 Jul 2009)

And don't forget that you are also entitled to compensation...


----------



## bullworth (17 Dec 2009)

Well I had some bad luck with Euclaim.

After they had told me I had a real case for compensation and that they were sure of this as they had investigated the weather reports etc for the day; and after they had gotten me to send a letter in to their Irish based solicitor  and many months of correspondence I finally got an email from them saying that the flight had been cancelled for genuine reasons therefore I am getting nothing.


----------



## roker (17 Dec 2009)

EuClaim seems to have gone cold on me also. The problems is with the people who made the regulations EU Reg 261/2004. with “Exceptional Circumstance”  clause.


----------

